# The Orthodox counterpart to Catholic polyphony - Byzantine kalophony



## Nedeslusire

The divine sound of Byzantine kalophony, developed in the late Byzantine Empire between 1261‑1453, at the same time with the Hesychast tradition, from which it irradiated throughout the Eastern Orthodox world. This is a Romanian interpretation of kalophony through the Greek tradition at Mount Athos, which kept the kalophonic style alive through the centuries:


----------

